# Ebonite question...



## Aces-High (May 24, 2021)

Can one put a CA finish on Ebonite?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Jarod888 (May 24, 2021)

Interesting question. Being that ebonite is essentially vulcanized rubber, I wonder if the ca would eat it or make it sticky?  I'm actually thinking the accelerator may be a bigger problem than the ca. Acetone and heptane, depending on the accelerator you are using, generally don't play well with rubber. I'm thinking your best bet is to try it on a relatively "full size" piece. That way if it starts breaking it down, you can just turn away the "mess" and still have a usable piece.


----------



## EricRN (May 25, 2021)

Just my two cents—I realize others may disagree, and that’s OK.  But I’m not sure why anyone would want to put a CA finish on ebonite.  The deep lustrous shine of ebonite is one of my favorite things about it vs the glassy look of CA.  I also find that ebonite is much warmer and more comfortable in the hand than CA.  If the shiny, glass-like look is what your trying to pull out of the ebonite, why not just use acrylic instead?


----------



## CjG78 (May 25, 2021)

I think it would be an unnecessary thing to do. Ebonite polishes up to a magnificent gloss. It is my favourite material to turn and polish.


----------



## montmill (May 25, 2021)

I just made a pill holder and finished Ebonite with GluBoost. Followed Mark Dreyer's directions exactly and am very happy with the finish.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 25, 2021)

Ebonite polishes very well. Unless you are mixing it with something that needs to have a CA finish, I would just polish it.


----------



## carlmorrell (May 25, 2021)

Ebonite is one of my favorites.  It's feel is unmatched. Any finish is heresy


----------



## FGarbrecht (May 25, 2021)

carlmorrell said:


> Ebonite is one of my favorites.  It's feel is unmatched. Any finish is heresy View attachment 307672


Urushi is the exception to that rule!


----------



## carlmorrell (May 25, 2021)

FGarbrecht said:


> Urushi is the exception to that rule!


Never felt it. However Urushi is a finish not a material.


----------



## FGarbrecht (May 25, 2021)

carlmorrell said:


> Never felt it. However Urushi is a finish not a material.


Not sure what your point is.


----------



## carlmorrell (May 25, 2021)

FGarbrecht said:


> Not sure what your point is.


Not sure of you point either.  This thread is about potential finishes on ebonite.  Are you suggesting an urushi finish is appropriate over ebonite?


----------



## Curly (May 25, 2021)

Urushi finishes are used extensively on ebonite and if you look at the Urushi pens shown here in the past they were done on ebonite.

Pete


----------



## FGarbrecht (May 25, 2021)

carlmorrell said:


> Not sure of you point either.  This thread is about potential finishes on ebonite.  Are you suggesting an urushi finish is appropriate over ebonite?


Yes.  As Curly points out, ebonite is commonly finished with urushi, or nothing at all.  I put urushi on 100% of my ebonite pens, and about 80% of my wooden ones as well.  I can send you some links if you are interested, or just search on here to see the pens @Pierre, @Teodor, @manupropria and others make.


----------



## lphoto (Jul 21, 2021)

FGarbrecht said:


> Yes.  As Curly points out, ebonite is commonly finished with urushi, or nothing at all.  I put urushi on 100% of my ebonite pens, and about 80% of my wooden ones as well.  I can send you some links if you are interested, or just search on here to see the pens @Pierre, @Teodor, @manupropria and others make.


How would a person get started with Urushi?  There seems to be very limited information out there, at least that is publicly available, at least in my searches.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jul 21, 2021)

FGarbrecht said:


> Yes.  As Curly points out, ebonite is commonly finished with urushi, or nothing at all.  I put urushi on 100% of my ebonite pens, and about 80% of my wooden ones as well.  I can send you some links if you are interested, or just search on here to see the pens @Pierre, @Teodor, @manupropria and others make.


I would be interested in such links, if you would not mind sending them.


----------



## Curly (Jul 21, 2021)

Penchant 4 said:


> I would be interested in such links, if you would not mind sending them.


At the top of pretty much every page is the search box. Select it and where it says Members put in one of their names and enter. A list of every thread, post or picture shows up.

Pete


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jul 22, 2021)

Curly said:


> At the top of pretty much every page is the search box. Select it and where it says Members put in one of their names and enter. A list of every thread, post or picture shows up.
> 
> Pete


Pete,

I am familiar with that option.  The urushi work posted on this site is truly beautiful and amazing (as is most all of the work posted, urushi or not).

My apologies for being too vague in my original reply.  It is information on the actual urushi process and possible sources that I seek.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Curly (Jul 22, 2021)

Try and send them a message asking where you can get information and products. Can't hurt too ask.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jul 22, 2021)

Curly said:


> Try and send them a message asking where you can get information and products. Can't hurt too ask.


Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jul 22, 2021)

Penchant 4 said:


> Pete,
> 
> I am familiar with that option.  The urushi work posted on this site is truly beautiful and amazing (as is most all of the work posted, urushi or not).
> 
> ...


I believe this is Teodor YouTube channel, plenty of information about the processes involved.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT42pj8w7wNRWT5cQDBtTA


----------



## TonyL (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes. I just did. I believe it adds depth and durability to the shine. I posted it about 4 weeks ago. Let me see if a can find the link. Please note, I did finish ebonite as I do all my pens, then added 10 coats of CA. I actually started using CA on 9 of 10 of my pen (then polish and shine again). It adds 15 mines and I like the look.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 22, 2021)

I did that a few weeks ago. Fully polished, then applied CA.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jul 25, 2021)

Fred Bruche said:


> I believe this is Teodor YouTube channel, plenty of information about the processes involved.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT42pj8w7wNRWT5cQDBtTA


Thank you!


----------



## montmill (Jul 27, 2021)

Urushi: All You Need to Know About Japanese Lacquer
					

A visual guide to understand the limitless possibilities of Japanese lacquer!




					japanobjects.com


----------

